# high speed f/r contactor



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MR.Flores said:


> im having some trouble wire in a high speed contacter. i have 2 3phase contactors that control the forward and reverse and go thru the high speed contactor the high speed contactor is controlled by a timer. does any one have a schematic of something like this.


 take a look at this http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


----------



## MR.Flores (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks that helped out alot. my first time i seen a set up like this.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> take a look at this http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine%20Control/0140CT9201.pdf


I downloaded their complete wiring diagram book as a PDF for my "not so smart" phone.


----------

